# NYC Street crossing



## bigtwinky (Aug 23, 2010)

Thoughts, input...all appreciated 








More images of New York up on my blog...link below


----------



## Hillsong (Aug 23, 2010)

I like the perspective. Just out of curiosity, how did you achieve that angle? Put up a ladder in the middle of the intersection?


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 23, 2010)

Were you on one of the tour buses when you shot this photo?


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 23, 2010)

I simply put on my anti-gravity boots and floated up.  

My wife suggested that we take the tour bus (something we both hate doing - but at least it was a hop on and hop off thing) to see if I would get some interesting camera angles.  Plus, we were tired of walking so much haha.


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2010)

The leading lines lead to infinity, away from what seems to have been your intended subject, the people in the cross walk. At least based on your thread title.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 23, 2010)

KmH said:


> The leading lines lead to infinity, away from what seems to have been your intended subject, the people in the cross walk. At least based on your thread title.



Good eye, thanks for pointing that out.

What caught me by the scene (and general life in NYC) was the chaos that happened when a light would change...people rushing, cars turning, horns honking... everyone trying to get somewhere as far as the eye could see.


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 23, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > What caught me by the scene (and general life in NYC) was the chaos that happened when a light would change...people rushing, cars turning, horns honking... everyone trying to get somewhere as far as the eye could see.
> ...


----------



## kundalini (Aug 23, 2010)

sorry twinky, but I didn't post in the other thread..... something about jackets, the met and cabs..... 'kin awesome series.  Diggin' the PoV on this one bro.

btw, the met shot was killer, close second was the cabbie.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 23, 2010)

Pierre, I love downtown and urban environments.  But nothing compares to the hussle of NYC.  Being there during the week at rush hour trying to cross the street is pretty funny.  My wife and I got seperated a few times trying to cross a street.


No prob Kund, thanks for the comments, no matter which thread you put them in


----------



## dalcubierre (Aug 23, 2010)

That is a very cool picture.... a bus... that is a good way to get this angles... will have to try it...


----------



## TMWallace (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome picture. When did you go? I was actually just there this past tuesday-saturday.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 23, 2010)

dalcubierre said:


> That is a very cool picture.... a bus... that is a good way to get this angles... will have to try it...



Make sure its the double decker ones and its not raining...or ensure your gear is ready for the water hehe.



> Awesome picture. When did you go? I was actually just there this past tuesday-saturday.



August 6th to the 10th.  Just getting around to the images now. 
Where did you stay?


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 24, 2010)

DUDE, you were in NY and didn't holla?!
WTH?! You almost hurt my feelings.


----------



## Stephen.C (Aug 24, 2010)

Really cool perspective. Dig the B&W.
How do you like NYC, Im going to try to take a bus to the city this week for a day.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 24, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> DUDE, you were in NY and didn't holla?!
> WTH?! You almost hurt my feelings.



No harm intended.  It was a last minute trip we booked within a week.  We are heading back in a few months, so I'll buy the first round


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 24, 2010)

And you are not sure exactly where to start or what to see, check this link, it may help you. The link and asking questions here from people who spend time in NYC can be a big time saver.

NYC Photos Gallery - New York City Photography through Pics, Photos, Images


----------



## Bram (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the look down the road, kind of a never ending type idea. Love the shot.


----------

